# Problem posting images



## Tullis Aviation Art (Jul 28, 2021)

I keep getting an error message when I try to include an image in a post (using 'Insert Image' button, tried both adding directly and via URL with no luck.) Any idea what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2021)

Inserting an image using the "Attach files" button needs to have your image source as a file on your hard drive. If you want to post from a URL, you need to use the "Insert Inage" icon to the right of the link icon or <Ctl + P>.


----------



## Tullis Aviation Art (Jul 28, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Inserting an image using the "Attach files" button needs to have your image source as a file on your hard drive. If you want to post from a URL, you need to use the "Insert Inage" icon to the right of the link icon or <Ctl + P>.


Thanks for the reply! I've tried both and keep getting this error message:


----------



## Tullis Aviation Art (Jul 28, 2021)

It works fine on this thread but not my other one, so I am absolutely clueless what is going on.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 29, 2021)

1) Clear your cache.

2) If 

 Crimea_River
's advice isn't working, another option is to upload your picture to a hosting site, copy the image link from there, and put it between tags, manually typing the tags.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 29, 2021)

Copy and paste the image address from a hosting site, and put it between tags. Works every time for me.

ETA: well, this is embarrassing.

Try again:


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 29, 2021)

I had the same problem yesterday in the _B-25 weapons_ thread.
1. I Inserted a photo from the internet, using the image link and the icon "Insert image":




2. Tried to insert a photo from my Imgur-collection in the same way.
.....MY PHOTO HAD TO BE HERE....
I could insert the photo and I see it on the screen. I see it in the "preview" as well. I'll try to post this as a reply.
I got the Oops-message. I believe it's the second picture, from Imgur causing the problem. Why? No idea.
3. I'll try to insert it manually this time:
.....MY PHOTO HAD TO BE HERE....
I can't see the image, but only the link of it between img....../img




Let's try it again.
The Oops message shows again. 
4. I reduced the size of the photo in Imgur to 800dpi length
.....MY PHOTO HAD TO BE HERE....
I see it in the preview. Let's try to post a reply again.
Oops-message again.
I give up.
By the way, this is the picture I'm trying to insert and The Program gives me an Oops.
Cheers!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 29, 2021)

Is that picture set to private on Imgur? Check your accessibility settings there.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 29, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Is that picture set to private on Imgur? Check your accessibility settings there.


Nope, it's not. Klick on the blue words in my previous post (this is the link) and you'll see it....I hope.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 29, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> Nope, it's not. Klick on the blue words in my previous post (this is the link) and you'll see it....I hope.



Oh, I saw your pic by doing exactly that, and who doesn't like a B-25? 

I was wondering if your hosting site has settings that bar external sharing as a default, and require you to change it. Hopefully it's something that simple.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 29, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Oh, I saw your pic by doing exactly that, and who doesn't like a B-25?
> 
> I was wondering if your hosting site has settings that bar external sharing as a default, and require you to change it. Hopefully it's something that simple.


I don't know about the latter. Here is another try from the same Imgur collection:




I inserted it with the icon "Insert image" (as I have always done it before).
No problem, no Oops-message. I don't get it.
BTW both photos, the above one and the one that doesn't show have been uploaded to Imgur at the very same time from my archive and by the same conditions....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)

Tullis Aviation Art said:


> I keep getting an error message when I try to include an image in a post (using 'Insert Image' button, tried both adding directly and via URL with no luck.) Any idea what I am doing wrong?



It looks like there is a problem with eirther with links and the way these are shared or image format. Your profile of the P-51 caused a trouble with uploading. I have download it and tried to upload to your thread directly from my HDD and getting the error message, But when I have re-saved it with the Irfanview and then uploaded it again to the thread it was done with a success. Check your thread please. BTW ... I have checked it with other your profiles from your site. All of them caused the same error while trying to attach here.



CATCH 22 said:


> I had the same problem yesterday in the _B-25 weapons_ thread.
> 1. I Inserted a photo from the internet, using the image link and the icon "Insert image":
> View attachment 634446
> 
> ...



The same with the pic.





Here shots just attached from two random web sites with the links between the IMG tags. No problem with that. So both the requested pics are the reason for the error message and the issue should be searched for on the source sites rather.





the source: Samolot Su-22 w lotnictwie polskim





the source: ..:: Z Obiektywem Obok Munduru :: ZOOM ::..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2021)

If you encounter the problem, could you use the F12 key on your keyboard first? This opens the debug screen in any browser. I'm interested in any output in the 'console' tab there, could you see if there is any error message?


----------



## Tullis Aviation Art (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank you for your help everyone, I'll keep trying. 




Wurger said:


> It looks like there is a problem with eirther with links and the way these are shared or image forms. Your profile of the P-51 caused a trouble with uploading. I have download it and tried to upload to your thread directly from my HDD and getting the error message, But when I have re-saved it with the Irfanview and then uploaded it again to the thread it was done with a success. Check your thread please. BTW ... I have checked it with other your profiles from your site. All of them caused the same error while trying to attach here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tullis Aviation Art (Jul 29, 2021)

SUCCESS! OK, I had to open into Adobe preview and re-save the image (no changes to it or save settings) and it uploaded fine. No idea why the original Photoshop jpeg is having issues. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2021)

Okay seems I found it. Your image is using an obscure colour format that the forum is not expecting. It uses BenQ GW2760 instead of the standard RGB and the forum doesn't seem to accept that. Loading it into Gimp, converting the profile to RGB and saving seems to remedy that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel -- Another test (Jul 29, 2021)

Test


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay seems I found it. Your image is using an obscure colour format that the forum is not expecting. It uses BenQ GW2760 instead of the standard RGB and the forum doesn't seem to accept that. Loading it into Gimp, converting the profile to RGB and saving seems to remedy that.


Marcel, thank you for going deep down into this problem!
I have no idea why was the colour format different. But I remember something: this particular photo was taken from a pdf-book and saved as a jpg (in Adobe Acrobat). There is a chance that this conversion went wrong for some reason. 
Thank you all for the input!
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia



Yesterday, the links I inserted in the usual copy/paste methoid didn't work; they were just black. Today they work. Don't bother hitting the link....it was just a test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

